
Getting to know Scala - ssclafani
http://postneo.com/2011/02/28/getting-to-know-scala
======
joshes
I've been getting into Scala in the past couple of weeks, as well, and this
part was certainly agreeable:

"Scala’s type checking saved me from doing stupid things several times and I
really appreciate the effort put in to the compiler."

The reason that I was first intrigued by the idea of Scala was because of what
friends had told me about its static typing and its type inference. I was
concerned that there would be an untold amount of frustration from poor
inferences, but the compiler absolutely protects the coder. It has done so
well for me, in fact, that it has started to reinforce a sense about when to
be explicit and when to be implicit. This has been the big joy of Scala, for
me.

------
SkyMarshal
_"It was about this time that I realized that most of the Scala projects I saw
were using simple-build-tool instead of Maven to handle dependencies and build
automation. I quickly installed it and Scala syntax primer quite often), I
decided to tackle something real but still relatively small in scope."_

Did he lose a line of text between 'I quickly installed it...' and '...and
Scala syntax primer quite often)'?

~~~
eclark
Yes, He's missing a closing quotation on one of his links. There's a good
couple of sentences in a link.

